# Need some suggestions about buying Altima!



## panfei (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi for all,

I am planning to buy a 2002+ 2.5S Altima. Since I know nothing about it, I want to ask what you prefer, if compare the following options,

1) Buy a New 2005 2.5S Altima.
2) Buy a New 2004 2.5S Altima.
3) Buy an old 2003 2.5S Altima around 10,000 Mlg.
3) Buy an old 2002 2.5S Altima around 20,000 Mlg.

What is the average price and quality? I only know the current APR is 2%.

Appreciate it!

Fei


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

panfei said:


> Hi for all,
> 
> I am planning to buy a 2002+ 2.5S Altima. Since I know nothing about it, I want to ask what you prefer, if compare the following options,
> 
> ...


I HIGHLY suggest NOT buying an 02 Altima. Since it was the first model year for this body style, there were several problems and recalls with the 02's.

Based on the cost of new cars these days vs. used, I'd suggest getting into an 04 if you can find one. If not, or if it is too pricey for you, i would say to try and find an 03 that is being sold by a private party, not from a dealer. This will save you a lot of money.

Do your homework on www.edmunds.com or www.kbb.com and see what other people are paying for similar cars.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

What's your budget?


----------



## panfei (Jun 9, 2004)

*Budget*

Thanks for your replying.

I think it is <= $21,000. Since I have a 94 Altima SE, I like that car very much. But I have no idea about the new Altima. My friend just got a new Honda Accord EX by $20,500 and she recommends that car to me. 

Can I ask a question? Compared with Accord and Camry, how is the current Altima(2002+)? Close or not at all?

Fei


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

panfei said:


> Thanks for your replying.
> 
> I think it is <= $21,000. Since I have a 94 Altima SE, I like that car very much. But I have no idea about the new Altima. My friend just got a new Honda Accord EX by $20,500 and she recommends that car to me.
> 
> ...



As far as I remember test driving, the Altima is larger than the Accord, but about the same size as the Camry. The Camry had more trunk room.

Power wise, the Altima is on top with the Camry being at the bottom. They all come with about the same standard features.

Interior, the Honda is going to be your best bet. Top quality in the class. The Altima is at the bottom of the list when it comes to interior fit and finish, but its getting better with the 05's.

If you want a high MPG, long lasting, well built, family hauler vehicle, you really can't go wrong with any of them, but the Toyota would be at the top of the list. If you want a sporty 4 door sedan, the Altima and the Accord would be your car. I'd suggest the Altima only because there aren't quite as many of them on the road and they don't look as generic as the Honda.


----------



## JOTDADDY (Jul 20, 2004)

well i bought a 2004 altima in february.. and i am pleased with it, my family has also bought a 2004 accord since then and i still like my altima better than it.. the accord is a little small, but the suspension is pretty good.. the camry is a good car though.. for me, it basically came down to which one looked better and i like the look of the Altima better... i am sure if you try to get a 2004 Altima now you wont be paying more than 17,000 out the door seeing as how i paid 17400 out the door for mine in February.. and that will leave you under what you wanted to pay..


----------

